# Boonen's new ride...



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Says in cyclingnews this frame is 13mm longer and it still looks like he's using a 140 stem. Also, it looks like it's an aluminum S-Works frame. I guess aluminum is the only way they can do custom, kinda like Giant did for Zabel...


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Jeez, how tall is that guy?!


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

6'4", I believe.

What's odd is that he wasn't on the largest frame specialized made -- he was on a 60, not a 62. At least, that's what I think I read in an article.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

biker_boy said:


> 6'4", I believe.
> 
> What's odd is that he wasn't on the largest frame specialized made -- he was on a 60, not a 62. At least, that's what I think I read in an article.


He was actually on a 58cm.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

A 58? Good Lord!

I'm 6'5" and I couldn't even fathom riding a 58...I was on a 60cm Trek (which is essentially a 58cm c to c) 5200 for awhile and couldn't stand how cramped I was.

Boonen's proportions must be screwy...


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*In American*

According to Boonen's official web page, Mr. Boonen stands at 1m 92. What's that in 'Merican?


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

6' 3.6"

He's a big dude.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Bike sizes Industry-wide are screwy........*



biker_boy said:


> A 58? Good Lord!
> 
> I'm 6'5" and I couldn't even fathom riding a 58...I was on a 60cm Trek (which is essentially a 58cm c to c) 5200 for awhile and couldn't stand how cramped I was.
> 
> Boonen's proportions must be screwy...



- I'm 6'5" and ride a 58 S-Works. Thinkin' about going to a 110 stem too.....

When I started road riding years ago I had a 61 LeMond Zurich. Then a couple of Treks 
(5500 & 5900), both 60's. Currently I'm on a LOOK 555 that is a 59. 
Each bike fit like a glove and I'm really looking forward to some years with the new Roubaix.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> Says in cyclingnews this frame is 13mm longer and it still looks like he's using a 140 stem. Also, it looks like it's an aluminum S-Works frame. I guess aluminum is the only way they can do custom, kinda like Giant did for Zabel...


Giant did make custom carbon frames for T-Mobile. I know because I have one that was made for Tobias Steinhauser, http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=657496#post657496


----------



## msc (Jan 22, 2004)

*What ever happened to the Roubaix?*

Does anyone know if anyone on Quick Step or Gerlosteiner actually rides an S-Works Roubaix in these cobbled classic races, or is the Specialized Roubaix platform just for recreational rider wannabes? Looks to me like they all ride Tarmacs on the cobbles, unless they get a new aluminum rig like Boonen.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

They do ride it. It is a staple with most of the team. Boonen just got an aluminum custom because he has back problems that got worse because of the normal geometry of Roubaix and Tarmac. They are currently making a tarmac mold for him to his size specifics. He will have the only custom Tarmac in the world.

brian
theroadbike.com


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

*Very Specialized*

Boonen's rig looks sop specialize - the only thing Specialized about it is the decals !


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

toyota said:


> He was actually on a 58cm.


No wonder the guy has back problems. Wasn't it Lance who said the most important member of any team is the chiropractor?


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

*Lies Lies Lies*

I think you guy's are all soaking up magic dust............. The reason he is riding an Aluminum is because they can't get the Carbon bike to last long enough to ride it, there seems to be a high failure rate of the frame at the bottom bracket area, and it can be catastrophic from what I hear. 

I found that article quite a head scratcher after I heard this, the Aluminum bike they say has a longer top tube looks no different than standard.......... and as others have posted it has a very long stem!

Don't believe everything you read!


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

I won't believe everything I read....especially unsubstantiated claims of carbon failure. Where are you getting your data? Don't you think the entire team would be riding aluminum if it were so catastrophic?


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

coinstar2k said:


> I won't believe everything I read....especially unsubstantiated claims of carbon failure. Where are you getting your data? Don't you think the entire team would be riding aluminum if it were so catastrophic?


He's having a kneejerk reaction.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Don't be silly.....*



kneejerk said:


> I think you guy's are all soaking up magic dust............. The reason he is riding an Aluminum is because they can't get the Carbon bike to last long enough to ride it, there seems to be a high failure rate of the frame at the bottom bracket area, and it can be catastrophic from what I hear.
> 
> I found that article quite a head scratcher after I heard this, the Aluminum bike they say has a longer top tube looks no different than standard.......... and as others have posted it has a very long stem!
> 
> Don't believe everything you read!



- That's just a bunch a crazy talk. The guy jacked up his back a couple years ago in a crash and needs a custom bike.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

he's only had back problems after riding Specialized. He can't stand them. Cipo hated them as well


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

HBPUNK said:


> he's only had back problems after riding Specialized. He can't stand them. Cipo hated them as well


Is Specialized's frame geometry that different than everyone else's? Is their stiffness different? Or is he just getting older and been riding a bike 2 sizes too small for too long?


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah it was the Time bikes that caused his back to tweak and for some reason it didnt hit him until he started riding a Specialized. Thats the ticket!


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

Boonen rides the E5 bike while Spesh make him a custom made carbon version. He ditched the carbon because of his back - he has a very long body proportional to his legs which means he has a smaller frame but needs it much longer.


----------



## Big S & Giant Hater (May 29, 2007)

*Amen Brother*



kneejerk said:


> I think you guy's are all soaking up magic dust............. The reason he is riding an Aluminum is because they can't get the Carbon bike to last long enough to ride it, there seems to be a high failure rate of the frame at the bottom bracket area, and it can be catastrophic from what I hear.
> 
> I found that article quite a head scratcher after I heard this, the Aluminum bike they say has a longer top tube looks no different than standard.......... and as others have posted it has a very long stem!
> 
> Don't believe everything you read!





Tom Boonen's custom made Pegoretti. I mean specialized. He must really like the carbon stuff from specialized if he is riding this bike at Roubaix. 

I heard from a good source that Sinyard paid 6 million Euro for Quikstep. Plus 450 frames over 3 years (and that probably doesn't include replacing all the ones that they have broke). Plus they had to buy Time out of a two year deal. 

I bet Dario Pegoretti caught lymphoma from touching a specialized. You guys killed Dario, you bastards!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

kneejerk said:


> I think you guy's are all soaking up magic dust............. The reason he is riding an Aluminum is because they can't get the Carbon bike to last long enough to ride it, there seems to be a high failure rate of the frame at the bottom bracket area, and it can be catastrophic from what I hear.
> 
> I found that article quite a head scratcher after I heard this, the Aluminum bike they say has a longer top tube looks no different than standard.......... and as others have posted it has a very long stem!
> 
> Don't believe everything you read!


The only catastrophic failure I remember personally seeing (on TV) in a pro road race was Hincapie's steering tube, and that was a Trek. 

I guess Mr. Sinyard could have pulled Boonen aside and said, "Tom, our bikes suck. We don't mind if we kill other members of the team with our amazing disintegrating bottom brackets, but our PR folks say it would be bad mojo for a star to die on one of our frames, so we're going to put you on some aluminum." I hear next year's Specializeds are going to be cast iron- a bit heavier, but nearly unbreakable.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

California L33 said:


> The only catastrophic failure I remember personally seeing (on TV) in a pro road race was Hincapie's steering tube, and that was a Trek.


The best failur ever on TV was in the 97 tour when Zables pinarello filed at the weld of the down tube and the BB in the print. From the over head you can clearly see the wheels go in two different directions as Erik pops out of both pedals and drops to the top tube. Amazingly he keeps the bike up right and freewheels over the line. Afterward the "problem" was blamed on rocks stuck in his cleats and teh bike was covered with a tarp and whisked away.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Interesting, never saw that either. Manufacturers are quick to cover up any failures, it is more common in Motorcycle Racing where "electrical" problems rule engine failures...... LOL! 

Your screen name appears to carry quite a bit of caution to failures....... "32and3cross"........


----------



## Big S & Giant Hater (May 29, 2007)

California L33 said:


> The only catastrophic failure I remember personally seeing (on TV) in a pro road race was Hincapie's steering tube, and that was a Trek.
> 
> I guess Mr. Sinyard could have pulled Boonen aside and said, "Tom, our bikes suck. We don't mind if we kill other members of the team with our amazing disintegrating bottom brackets, but our PR folks say it would be bad mojo for a star to die on one of our frames, so we're going to put you on some aluminum." I hear next year's Specializeds are going to be cast iron- a bit heavier, but nearly unbreakable.


16:32 CEST 
Bettini is changing his bike.

16:32 CEST 
Ricardo Serrano (Tinkoff Credit Systems) appears to be in the escape. We will try to get this corrected. The front group is now Benoît Joachim (Astana), Assan Bazayev (Astana), Laurent Mangel (Ag2r Prévoyance), Pietro Caucchioli (Crédit Agricole), José Luis Rubiera (Discovery Channel), Ricardo Serrano (Tinkoff Credit Systems), Lorenzo Bernucci (T-Mobile)

16:35 CEST 
The roads are amazing. It is cold an windy but the road side is green as Pietro's CA kit. If you ..............

Another broken Specialized for the pile.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> The best failur ever on TV was in the 97 tour when Zables pinarello filed at the weld of the down tube and the BB in the print. From the over head you can clearly see the wheels go in two different directions as Erik pops out of both pedals and drops to the top tube. Amazingly he keeps the bike up right and freewheels over the line. Afterward the "problem" was blamed on rocks stuck in his cleats and teh bike was covered with a tarp and whisked away.


I didn't see that one. Are there any pictures floating around? 

It's amazing how well those pros can control broken bikes- like Lance going cross country to avoid a crash, and I still think Hincapie might have made a reasonably controlled crash if he had about 3 more feet of cobbles.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

SPECIALIZED & GIANT SUCK said:


> 16:32 CEST
> Bettini is changing his bike.
> 
> 
> Another broken Specialized for the pile.



- A bike change constitutes a broken frame??? Since when??? 
There's always : Mechanicals, Climbing bikes, or Special wheels for TT'ing in at the end of a stage.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

California L33 said:


> It's amazing how well those pros can control broken bikes- like Lance going cross country to avoid a crash
> 
> 
> - I don't think Lance's bike was broken as a result of that little trip across the field.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

DMFT said:


> California L33 said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how well those pros can control broken bikes- like Lance going cross country to avoid a crash
> ...


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

coinstar2k said:


> I won't believe everything I read....especially unsubstantiated claims of carbon failure. Where are you getting your data? Don't you think the entire team would be riding aluminum if it were so catastrophic?


Look at the source. I don't know who it is, but he (or she) has a new account just to bash Specialized and Giant. I can't say I like the idea of just about all bikes (or cars, or electronics, or any other consumer good you choose to name) being made in Asia, but with the reality of world markets, and disparities that no politician (Republican or Democrat) has the guts to change, that's the real world and only the high end can afford to make in the U.S. We've simply abandoned most of our manufacturing capability for short term gains. 

On the other hand, I've been riding Asian bikes almost exclusively since the '70s, and I've only had to walk a bike once due to a mechanical- which is good because I can't afford a (hand massaged in Wisconsin) Madone.


----------

